# Wrights leather saddle restoration



## dhruid (Dec 16, 2017)

I have a Wrights leather saddle that is hard as a rock but almost crack free. I want to restore it to riding condition but am at a loss as how to proceed. The Google has not been much help as the topic of leather restoration/conditioning/cleaning/care is rife with controversy and opinion rather than facts. 

If someone has a workable solution (pun intended) it would be most appreciated. I am hoping to get many years of service from this saddle and haven't been able to find a similar replacement online.

Also, if someone knows of a shop that does restoration or replacement that would be great too...


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 16, 2017)

Well, it looks like it needs more than Proofide..

There are several saddle restorers on the CABE..Bob U. might be able to help you out.


----------



## dhruid (Dec 17, 2017)

Yer right bikemonkey, this saddle is going to need a bit more than Proofide... I've thought of soaking it in a gallon tub of neatsfoot oil, but I figure I have one shot at getting this right and don't want to rush into a solution that 'might work'.

I'm new here and don't know how to navigate around the site very well. How to I get in touch with Bob U. or someone else on this site who has some expertise in these matters?


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 17, 2017)

dhruid said:


> Yer right bikemonkey, this saddle is going to need a bit more than Proofide... I've thought of soaking it in a gallon tub of neatsfoot oil, but I figure I have one shot at getting this right and don't want to rush into a solution that 'might work'.
> 
> I'm new here and don't know how to navigate around the site very well. How to I get in touch with Bob U. or someone else on this site who has some expertise in these matters?




BTW - welcome to the CABE!

IMHO, your saddle does not look like it is _that_ bad, but it has some issues that you may not want to address yourself without expert advice.

There are some other folks on here but my direct knowledge is limited. Definitely some artisans on here that are capable of preserving or restoring  whatever you need...

Below is the CABE user name I spoke of earlier, and I linked directly to his profile page for you...send him a pm.

B/A of a saddle he did for me.

Before
After

bobcycles


----------

